# crayfish info needed



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

i have a 3 and a half inch crayfish i got from a local petstore and i know nothing about them, ive had it alittle over 2 months now and its grow 3 inches since i got her?, i guess its a female from what ive read online, it has the little triangle thing missing between its last two legs. shes had molted 4 times in 2 months is that normal or is it to much? im very curious as i dont want anything to happen to her.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Anything that molts is doing so because they are growing and can no longer fit in their shell. I'd be willing to wager that whatever you are doing, she likes and is growing very well  Keep up the good job!
She doubled her size, that would warrant lots of molting. She loves the habitat you have provided.


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

thats really good to know, shes in a 1.5 gallon betta tank by herself but ive drilled holes in the sides and hung her tank into my 55 gallon so she has water circulation but is safe from my fish, especially my oscar though he doesnt seem to even care shes there. my cichlids however constantly peck at her tank and she doesnt like it when my snails and plecos clean the outside of her tank. its funny to watch


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, you did all that?  You are pretty much the ideal fish keeper... Or cray-fish keeper  lol


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

yep ive had my 55 gal tank now for 3 years and have only lost fish to old age being ive had most of them since they were born in a 10 gallon tank in 1999


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Make sure that your cray has enough calcium & magnesium, which is critically important for growth, life, and moulting. Let it eat it's own shed skins.


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

ive been feeding her shrimp pellets and letting her eat her skins so far and she seems lonely but happy, im debating on letting her free in the main tank with my fish once she get about 5 inches


----------

